# surf report on Thursday



## verobeachfish (Jan 13, 2003)

Went to the beach about 4:30 pm with my diamond jig. Conditions somewhat rough with strong wind from the North, but there seemed to be some activity. Got 25 blues (more or less...stopped counting at 18 and got some after that) and one jack. My son went at an hour later and got 6 blues. All of the fish were about 2 pounds. They were chasing nice bait fish about 5 inches long, stranding some on the sand. I was fishing about 7-8 N of Ft. Pierce Inlet, 16 miles S of Sebastian inlet, and about 3/4 mi S of Riomar. There is no structure within casting distance of the beach.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Well Vero B F
You made out better then I.
Was at the beach in Indialantic sunrise this AM > using a spoon in the surf. Usually not a big deal, something always after it.
Not this AM NOTADAMTHING . The winds picked up and did me in for the Am session. Saw some small pompano and whiting being caught.
Went home to wait for the sun to warm up the flats on the Indian River.
Went out about 2 Pm jigging live shrimp saw them in the water could'nt get them to go for it. Nice Reds but I will never know for sure. Not today anyway
T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------

